# Vacant or Abandoned?



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Here's a good article for any beginners -

vacant-or-abandoned


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I usually go by if we are in doubt we call it occupied.
1. Electric on - occupied
2. grass cut - occupied
3. One house I saw the laundry folded on the dryer and the elect. was on. I called it as occupied and the company disagreed.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

yeah, I just received my third work order (lock change) for the same property. It's in a coastal vacation community. It's almost like a condo, but more of a rental house type structure.

It's fully furnished, there's only one door access to the interior, and this client doesn't use lock boxes.

I have argued twice now that we shouldn't change this lock without at least putting on a lock box. Both times, they cancelled the order. it's baaaack...

The work order still doesn't address the personals inside. We'll see Monday what happens, because I'm going to argue the point again. With only one door, if we change the lock, we are depriving the owner of access to his personal belongings. And without a lock box, he's going to have to wait to gain access, (until I can set an appointment and get down there). Which isn't good, can you say...lawsuit? I knew you could.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had one where the broker (not us) rekeyed all doors during the redemption.
3 months later we get a call to go to the property and meet the sheriff for an eviction. He saw that all the locks had been changed prior and cancelled the order, cited the broker and contacted the client.
As far as we know, she no longer gets any foreclosure listings.
Pre sale, you cannot deny access.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> I usually go by if we are in doubt we call it occupied.
> 1. Electric on - occupied
> 2. grass cut - occupied
> 3. One house I saw the laundry folded on the dryer and the elect. was on. I called it as occupied and the company disagreed.


The age old question. Here the electrical company does NOT cut off the power unless directed. So if the people just beat feet it is a hard call. Even if they know the former tenants are not there it is left on. 

Its getting harder and harder to make a honest living


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Had one where the broker (not us) rekeyed all doors during the redemption.
> 3 months later we get a call to go to the property and meet the sheriff for an eviction. He saw that all the locks had been changed prior and cancelled the order, cited the broker and contacted the client.
> As far as we know, she no longer gets any foreclosure listings.
> Pre sale, you cannot deny access.


I try to stay away from doing evictions.they away seem to be a big question to how many poeple to bring. If I bring 5 or 6 guy there is hardly anything there. If I bring only 2 or 3 guy there`s so much u can`t get it all out in a day.

also never fails ,never have much of a problem getting in to a house until the shireff is waiting on me, just always works out that way!!!:whistling (them brink`s locks seem to be the hardest to drill)


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I try to stay away from doing evictions.they away seem to be a big question to how many poeple to bring. If I bring 5 or 6 guy there is hardly anything there. If I bring only 2 or 3 guy there`s so much u can`t get it all out in a day.
> 
> also never fails ,never have much of a problem getting in to a house until the shireff is waiting on me, just always works out that way!!!:whistling (them brink`s locks seem to be the hardest to drill)


I am having same problem I have been trying and trying to get into a brinks deadbolt and am having no luck,any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> I am having same problem I have been trying and trying to get into a brinks deadbolt and am having no luck,any suggestions?


Yes start by drilling until break outerskin of deadbolt, then use screwdriver to pry it out so you can grab with pliers,remove out skin of deadbolt and there will a metal plate you can remove. after this is remove you will see holes for mounting screws! hope this helps


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Yes start by drilling until break outerskin of deadbolt, then use screwdriver to pry it out so you can grab with pliers,remove out skin of deadbolt and there will a metal plate you can remove. after this is remove you will see holes for mounting screws! hope this helps


that's the way I do it too. You can drill to break the skin or use a hammer and screwdriver. placing the flathead screwdriver at a very steep angle down the face of the lock. peel the outer skin off and get that plate out.

For me, until I figured them out, schlage locks were the worst. But, I found a website that sells safe drilling drill bits. That's safe as in that big box with the combination lock. They are hardened and make quick work of drilling out the lock mechanism on those schlages.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I drill right above the slot for the key and in between the lock barrel and the housing. If you look at the location of the pins you then will see what I am talking about once you have drilled the hole and I am talking about a 1/8 or 3/16 hole then the lock is able to spin and you are in. I also took a key filed it down so I could stick it in before drilling and then drill the lock . this gives me a lever to spin the barrel of the lock and I am not having to fuss with a screwdriver to turn the mechanisms. 

Knob sets are easy I have made a tool for sliding between the jamb and the latch move the door back and forth and it depresses the latch you are in in 30 seconds. it is a piece of step flashing (sheet metal) that I bent and cut to do this.
If this is not working a pipe wrench is always good


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> that's the way I do it too. You can drill to break the skin or use a hammer and screwdriver. placing the flathead screwdriver at a very steep angle down the face of the lock. peel the outer skin off and get that plate out.
> 
> For me, until I figured them out, schlage locks were the worst. But, I found a website that sells safe drilling drill bits. That's safe as in that big box with the combination lock. They are hardened and make quick work of drilling out the lock mechanism on those schlages.


Please share.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Sorry, should have done that already.

Pro-Lok: Professional Quality Tools
http://www.pro-lok.com/

I use the 1/4" x 4" bit. 

And like splinter said, I drill the lock right at the seam above the key hole to take out the lock pins.


----------

